# JVC RX-D702B questions, comments?



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

The JVC RX-D702B receiver is a little behind the curve right now. It is also discounted quite a bit up here where I live. Can you offer your comments or opinions on whether you see this as a good receiver? It lacks some of the newest audio decoders, but maybe I don't need them for the price?

We have a JVC 1080p rear projection set, (has HDMI). We have a Toshiba HD-A30 player, 1080p, (has HDMI). We have a Motorola DSR505 satellite receiver, (has DVI or component outputs). I expect to buy a Blu-ray player in the next year. I have a good pair of speakers for mains. I have a "worn pair" of speakers for sides. I can build two satellite rears out of stuff I have around here. Then I would be sub shopping or building. 

An Onkyo 606 is $100 more than this JVC, up here. Ease and functionality are my main concerns. I am not afraid of delving into the menus for initial setup. After that, I would like all the speakers to work all of the time without changing any settings on anything we have, even if it is fake. Am I asking too much? :reading:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not asking much at all however the JVC is not in my opinion going to cut it if your serious about getting into BluRay. Given the price of electronics particularly Receivers in the US I would strongly recommend getting one from across the boarder as I did. I saved over $450 on my Onkyo 805 and this included the brokerage fee and GST. Canadian retailers are hosing us big time. Unless your getting the Onkyo 606 for under $380 Canadian you can do much better.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

The cheapest Onkyo 606 I found is $499
Many US retailers do not ship up here due to product exclusivity agreements. Can you recommend a US source? PM me if it is confidential.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

$499 is actualy a good deal for the 606 if you can still get it for that I would go for it.
I got my new 805 through Ebay "The E Warehouse" and he is/was an authorized Onkyo seller. I have not had any issues with my 805 and its over a year old now. At this moment he does not have any Onkyo receivers. The prices on comparable Onkyo receivers has gone up from last year at this time.

This is what you have to look at, Brokerage fees for electronic items are $47 for stuff under $1000 and GST and then it depends on the exchange rate. Shipping will vary depending on distance but its usually about $55
Right now the Cad $ is at about .82 all of these factor into the equation.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Will the Onkyo TX-SR606B drive an unpowered subwoofer? Does the .1 mean it only has line out for subwoofer?

The SR606B is still $499 from Toronto, at Techdepotcanada.


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

The 606 has only 1 pre output for the subwoofer.


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a picture!!



Jajaja, boys, don't know how to paste the image in the whole area!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bluejay said:


> Will the Onkyo TX-SR606B drive an unpowered subwoofer? Does the .1 mean it only has line out for subwoofer?


A powered subwoofer out is virtually unheard of on receivers. You would need an external amp.
If $499 includes shipping then its a good deal otherwise you can drive down there to pick it up?


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> If $499 includes shipping then its a good deal otherwise you can drive down there to pick it up?


My daughter will not let me spend that much. I would just put it on the credit card and let it pay off over time. Unfortunately, I already did that with the TV, HD player, and a bunch of movies. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Well the daughter said I could buy something if I sell something. 
On order is a Yamaha 6160. It has 7 pre outs. Hmmmm, sonotube sub maybe? :jump:


----------



## fcheh (Dec 31, 2008)

*JVC RX-D702B A Great Receiver & affordable*

When I started getting involved with receiver's I had an old Rotel system and it sounded beautiful, then went to a large JVC forgot the model number but it had one of the first RF remotes. From there updated system to Marantz MM9000 and the AV9000 a smooth sounding setup all with M&K S90 and the 125 sub speakers. This past week I just completed the setup with the JVC RX-D720B all I can say is that I was more than surprised by the power reserve and headroom. The unit does not run hot as indicated on a few post-gets warm but not hot & that's good and NO FAN! The function and feature set are great the ability to setup a wireless USB feed from my computer to the audio system was painless and took all of 2 minutes. All I can say is that for the money this is an absolutely "Buy One" I don't know what JVC was thinking or not when it came to marketing but they should revisit this unit and re-introduce it to the market. A little known great buy! :bigsmile:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> All I can say is that for the money this is an absolutely "Buy One" I don't know what JVC was thinking or not when it came to marketing but they should revisit this unit and re-introduce it to the market. A little known great buy!


Glad to hear it. I thought it would be a good unit.

I forget exactly now because I did it a month back or so. I ended up buying a Yamaha 6160b. It was on sale. The JVC price had gone up a bit where I was looking. The Yamaha had pre outs which put it ahead of the same priced Onkyo, (to me at least). 

If I had of picked up the JVC I am sure I would have liked it a lot. Our 56" TV is a JVC and we love it. :yay2:


----------



## bob91343 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have the JVC RX-703V and don't know much about it. Can anyone help? A manual pdf would be great!


----------

